
AI Trained on Old Scientific Papers Makes Discoveries Humans Missed - Elof
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neagpb/ai-trained-on-old-scientific-papers-makes-discoveries-humans-missed
======
Hydraulix989
I’m skeptical. Sounds VERY much like overfitting. Remember the Shakespeare and
CS paper generators? Word2Vec isn’t real AGI, it’s a “magic trick”

EDIT: oh, it’s a Vice article

------
poelzi
Our track record is already embarrassing :)
[https://www.pnas.org/content/112/24/7426](https://www.pnas.org/content/112/24/7426)

------
vanniv
Now if only we were less unsure of the accuracy of published results

------
sp527
This feels like a good use case for HN's mysterious title revision policy.
Something that sounds less like we blew past the singularity overnight?

